# Infinity lock miter jig



## radman8 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone has used the Infinity Lock Miter Master Jig. If you have, what is your opinion of it? 

I have one, but I'm having trouble using it because the insert has a 1.5" hole so there is no room for the jig to fit on the bit. I can use the jig on the bit if I use an insert with a larger opening, but then the opening is too big and is unsafe. Once I have everything set up, I can't change the insert without ruining the setup.

I saw a video on WWGOA demonstrating how to set up the bit and the fence & that looked pretty straightforward. Maybe I don't need a jig.

If it matters, I'm using 1/2" stock.


----------



## radman8 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

radman8 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has used the Infinity Lock Miter Master Jig. If you have, what is your opinion of it?
> 
> I have one, but I'm having trouble using it because the insert has a 1.5" hole so there is no room for the jig to fit on the bit. I can use the jig on the bit if I use an insert with a larger opening, but then the opening is too big and is unsafe. Once I have everything set up, I can't change the insert without ruining the setup.
> 
> ...




Thomas,

The Infinity jig works very well. I am unable to understand what you are doing wrong.

First, push the fence out of the way and set the jig into the bit by looking at the inset part of the jig and see how it matches the bit and put it in place, then before you bring the fence forward you need to set the height of the bit first. I do not try t o draw a center line on the workpiece, but instead, if cutting 1/2" stock as you describe, plane a piece of scrap to 1/4" and use the top surface as the target for the has mark in order to set the height of the bit. 

Tnen bring the fence forward with the piece of scrap vertical against the fence to set the position of the fence. See the photos. Notice that the target ihas been planed to half the thickneww of the stock being cut.

If you continue to have trouble stay in touch, we will work it out, I went through a lot of learning curve and for that matter, I still am learning.

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

gotcha in the right spot now Thomas..


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

radman8 said:


> Sorry, wrong forum.



Some sort of Snafu maybe,??????

Jerry


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds like maybe you need an insert plate just large enough to accommodate the jig and not any larger? You may need to purchase a different size insert plate of an intermediate size between the one that is too small and the one that is too large. Try sliding the jig toward the bit from the side.

Thomas, some additional resources you may already have:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwpRUASpZ30#t=61

See PDF instructions in attachment below.

You can download a FREE Adobe Reader to view PDF files here if you need it:

https://get.adobe.com/reader/download/?installer=Reader_11.0.10_English_for_Windows&os=Windows%207&browser_type=KHTML&browser_dist=Chrome&a=McAfee_Security_Scan_Plus_Chrome_Browser&dualoffer=false

Cheers Thomas!!!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Another video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBMWj3-b4P4

The jig seems to fit into a slot on the bit.

Let us know how it's going.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Thomas.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Thomas, welcome to the forum.


----------



## radman8 (Jul 22, 2014)

To all who posted advice about my Infinity jig difficulty -= thank you very much for your suggestions. I think my biggest problem was that I was using a somewhat small bit; for 3/8" to 1/2" stock. I managed to get the small bit set right using trail and error & a lot of practice wood. 

In the meantime, I now have a larger bit that fits well into a larger insert with just enough room to use it with the Infinity jig. I haven't tried this yet, but I'm pretty confident that it will work out this time.

Thanks again.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea Thomas, sounds like you fixed your own issue. Let us know how it turns out.

Cheers!!!


----------

